# One Piece > Fairy Tail ?



## MakeEmum (Aug 14, 2009)

There's a thing going on in the Fairy Tail thread, so lets give it time to clean out and Discuss here


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm to lazy to repeat everything I said in the FT thread, so let's just say that OP rapestomps FT in every possible matter.

Also in b4 $Naruto19$ and Jugger :ho

I just realized that this will be first thread regarding this matter and probably the last one before hordes of FT wankers will overrun the forum....O_o


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 14, 2009)

I have nothing against Fairy Tail, but OP>FT.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 14, 2009)

MakeEmum said:


> There's a thing going on in the Fairy Tail thread, so lets give it time to clean out and Discuss here



Hate to say but OP definitely >>>> FT.


----------



## Berry (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread wasn't really needed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's a place where you can discuss OP/FT related issues.  

talks faster than light


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

I just place two names here and let you guys do the rest, ok?

Hoteye & Kuma


----------



## Aldric (Aug 14, 2009)

Fairy Tail is basically One Piece with herpes


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 14, 2009)

Berry said:


> This thread wasn't really needed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This thread is far different and better :risu


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried FT but dropped it really early and haven’t picked it up since then, so would have to say OP is the better of the two.


----------



## notme (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe anyone could even compare the two.  OP in a landslide.

I dropped FT a while ago but every once and a while I look at a chapter to see if it has gotten any better.  It keeps getting worse.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I just place two names here and let you guys do the rest, ok?
> 
> Hoteye & Kuma










But: OP has both a grounded story it follows, lots of stuff going on in the background, and various strong people and interesting places we've had hints about for years and realy got hyped about . We've waited like 7 years to finaly have Jimbei revelaed . It took exactly as long to know all the shichibukai . Then there's people like Kaido or Whitebeard, the admirals, Supernovas, curently revealed New World Pirates,etc.

Fairy Tale doesn't actualy have a story as of yet but is just random arcs- three of which have been rescue arcs so far .


----------



## Jugger (Aug 14, 2009)

Op plot is pirates that they are playing save jody very hard and after 2-3 tries the succeed i really don´t call that a great plot. Yeah i hate one piece tards. Thats way i say fairy tail well i am always like to rebel in these kind of thing


----------



## Godot (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't even like One Piece

yet One Piece > Fairy Tail


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 14, 2009)

^awesome reasoning there

edit: lol above godots post.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Trying to become King of Pirates by obtaining a legendary treasure and traveling the length of the world to obtain it- yes, an unfiting and idiotic plot for an _adventure_ series . 

Edit: Above Hollowized's and Godot's post .


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

One Piece rapes. Fairy Tail also borrows from One Piece. One piece also sold more in 10 years than any series has sold in its lifetime.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 14, 2009)

lol Tairy Fail. 

Does OP even have anything in it's story as universally reviled as Gerard? 



Jugger said:


> Op plot is pirates that they are playing save jody very hard and after 2-3 tries the succeed i really don?t call that a great plot.



Who the hell's jody?


----------



## The Imp (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes sales mean everything.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

ulius said:


> Does OP even have anything in it's story as universally reviled as Gerard?



Don't you see that this is an amazing plot device. Nobody will EVER suspect character X to be Gerard.
And I thought Finland had rather good results in the Programme for International Student Assessment....


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

No, story means everything .

Stil as clear as before .


----------



## MdB (Aug 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Op plot is pirates that they are playing save jody very hard and after 2-3 tries the succeed i really don´t call that a great plot. Yeah i hate one piece tards. Thats way i say fairy tail well i am always like to rebel in these kind of thing



Even babelfish can't help me with this.

And Fairy Tail is a very bad manga.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

It has potential, but Mashima doesn't even bother to set anything up and it's not geting anywhere .


----------



## MdB (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't give a shit if it has potential or not, the storytelling is atrocious.


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 14, 2009)

Agreed. Fairy Tail did have a pretty good start, but it didn't really use it's potential very well.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Was good around Phantom, but Mashima just got adicted to rescue arcs cause their so easy to write I guess.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2009)

I like Fairy Tail and all but One Piece is much better.  No contest really.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

We have an discussion in the FT anime thread about FT getting good again.  
That's my opinion, thought it may interest you guys.



			
				RivFader said:
			
		

> Normally authors of weekly/monthly published mangas have to keep in mind that they could get cancelled anytime so most of them plan for not longer than 150 - 200 chapters and try to fit all the good stuff in the first arcs so that they can get their works established.
> 
> However after they have reached a certain popularity and/or lenght most mangaka's run out of ideas and lazyness starts to kick in. Why end an good and already established manga (which is essentially his income) when you can start stretching it to secure your living? Why being creative and try something new if this may danger the sales of your work?
> 
> That's the thing that happened with naruto, Bleach and countless other mangas. And the fact that FT already starts to repeat itself when there isn't even an established plot makes me loose hope for it. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 14, 2009)

FT is barely even a mediocre shonen let alone a good one, OP solos.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2009)

I stopped reading Fairy Tail and quite honestly I have no interest in starting it again. The manga is terrible, just horrendously bad. Fairy Tail has literally no plot, character development is bad, character design is/was falling in quality. The Phantom Guild arc was good, and I thought the manga would keep getting better. I was wrong.

So many series are better than Fairy Tail, One Piece would be one of them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2009)

One Piece
/thread


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 14, 2009)

OP no contest

Tried fairy tail but I stopped after like chapter 10, just seemed like there was no central story being told.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

berserking_fury said:


> OP no contest
> 
> Tried fairy tail but I stopped after like chapter 10, *just seemed like there was no central story being told*.



That's still the case


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 14, 2009)

Why are you comparing something original with a ripoff?


----------



## Jay. (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok don't get this post wrong or offensive and ignore the messed up grammar but I feel ill today and cbf to overlook if I typed shit correctly

 I really like FT and forced some friends to read it cause it awesome.


But be honest how can a silly new shounen compete against an epic manga that is still kicking around for like 10 years without getting bad nor getting boring?
OP is getting sick from arc to arc and it seems like we are by far not at the fucking end.


OP has so much fucking hype....so much fucking movies and specials etc. Hell even some VIP's read OP

Hiro is some One Piece fanboy and forced by the desire to be "atleast" half as epic as Oda he created FT in hope to reach that much fame as well.

U fairy tail fanboy go and ask Hiro himself. His fucking words.....so dun bitch at me



Ask me this question again if FT is in a league with OP,DB and many other epic mangas that will be remembered for centuries and have already reached a high level of epicness.


One Piece >>>>>> FT


I like Lucys tits tho I can't decided between hers and nami's




			
				Some silly dude said:
			
		

> Fairy Tail is better / tread


It's t*h*read kid. I don't want to be a grammar nazi and correct people, seeing that I am too lazy to type correctly myself.
And basing your openion on the first chapters is pretty retarded.
But then again your openion....I guess u didn't grew up with OP or just have an other taste in manga. I assume you like more quick progressing manga's.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 14, 2009)

Well well, fairy Tail is one of my favorites, my 2nd favorite after OP of course, why? because about the girls, powers and goals, including the central history are a lot better specially because FT hasn`t one central goal i think = OP > FT

PD: don`t mind I love both of them but OP is still better by cause that I have mentioned


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

All fazers set on ignore .


----------



## TadloS (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't compare them, since I didn't read One Piece.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Must be a sad life not knowing about movie 10 coming out .


----------



## AlbelNox (Aug 14, 2009)

Seriously ?_o the only thing that gets FT running is pointless fanservice. I mean, I was dissapointed by knowing that Lucy isn't going to fight again in current arc just because I wanted her to show her body.

And anyway, OP > Every other manga or anime that ever existed.


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 14, 2009)

AlbelNox said:


> Seriously ?_o the only thing that gets FT running is pointless fanservice. I mean, I was dissapointed by knowing that Lucy isn't going to fight again in current arc just because I wanted her to show her body.
> 
> And anyway, OP > Every other manga or anime that ever existed.



Well, no not really, but it's one of the best. You still got other legendary mangas like Berserk.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 14, 2009)

Op rapes and pillages


----------



## Aldric (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's my sensible and well backed up comparative analysis of both manga based on empirical facts

One Piece: good manga wow what a good manga

Fairy Tail: shit

This thread can get closed now discussion's over thank you for reading


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Why do I get this feeling that the FT voters are afraid of posting? 
And why keep the votes for FT piling up? Voting accounts creating them?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 14, 2009)

FT has Nakama Punch

Says it all


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 14, 2009)

Comparing OP and FT fails harder than... well, anythign since One Piece vs. Naruto vs. Bleach threads.

One Piece is better. You must be utterly bonkers if you _seriously_ think Fairy Tail is better or even close to OP's brilliance. 

Anyway if people just let the topic die down in the main thread, that would have been the end of it. Honestly, how old are you people, 8?


----------



## Naruko (Aug 14, 2009)

Hsy, just remember if someone comes trolling like $Naruto19$ was (and yes, you were trolling), just report it..don't flame them, they aren't worth getting in trouble for. 

Carry on with the discussion, now


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Naruko : thanks, but now we won't have anything to laugh at in this thread  .That needed to be preserved for future generations .

Psublic or private poll ?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 14, 2009)

is there anyone who actually thinks fairy tail is better?

FT can be entertaining at times, but it really just fails in all aspects if you compare it to OP.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

I say Oda should be allowed to write FT's script in his free time


----------



## RODtheTV (Aug 14, 2009)

yea i tried to enter just yea but it said 10 letters were needed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 14, 2009)

One Piece isn't brilliance, people should stop taking yourself seriously if your 14 and read manga. One Piece is better then fairy tale but it ain't by a fucking chasm.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Compared with other shohens, even some legndary ones ? Sure it is .


----------



## taboo (Aug 14, 2009)

EVERY MANGA IS EXACTLY AS GOOD AS THE OTHER MANGA LETS ALL BE FRIENDS


----------



## kumabear (Aug 14, 2009)

fairy tail.

hiro mashima.

L.O.L.


----------



## Tash (Aug 14, 2009)

men

on 

books


----------



## TadloS (Aug 14, 2009)

taboo said:


> EVERY MANGA IS EXACTLY AS GOOD AS THE OTHER MANGA LETS ALL BE FRIENDS



In NF? Never.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

The poll seems very close.


----------



## MdB (Aug 14, 2009)

Japan became sterner when it comes to categorizing whether something should be seinen or shonen. All it takes these days to change from publications and determine the subject matter is an increase of gore. Now if you think about that, you can clearly see that there's no correlation between that and mature themes. If you think otherwise.... well, congratulations, you have the brain faculty of a fucking donkey (and I'm not implying anything by saying that).


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Why are we geting in suposedly profesional literary anylisis again, instead of debating what we're _suposed_ to be debating ?


----------



## Magellan (Aug 14, 2009)

One piece sells surpassed Dragon Ball.

And One piece has a better story line then almost every manga I have read.
And fairy tail is just a cheap copy.


----------



## Cerō2 (Aug 14, 2009)

Magellan said:


> fairy tail is perfect a copy.



_No wonder it sucks!_


----------



## Gallant (Aug 15, 2009)

Fairy Tail is a poor man's One Piece like Bleach is a poor man's Yu Yu Hakusho.

Fairy Fail has no business being in the same sentence as One Piece.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 15, 2009)

One piece isn?t as fun to read as fairy tail is fun to read. After long time ago when i did read one piece i was  disappointed how much potential one piece had but it never did go that way.

Most fight are too long and boring in one piece i like fairy tail short fights. Every time luffy fight its all about the same not only that but it last so long that it becomes boring. 

Zoro is best character in one piece. I thought he was going to be equal with luffy or atleas not that much weaker. I have been waiting about 450 chapter for good opponent for zoro and that sucks.

Well one piece is around top 30 in my manga list and fairy tail in top 20 now.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> *Most fight are too long and boring in one piece i like fairy tail short fights.* Every time luffy fight its all about the same not only that but it last so long that it becomes boring.



Isn't the average One Piece fight 2 to 3 chapters long? Not counting Luffy's "boss fights".


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2009)

Gallant said:


> Fairy Tail is a poor man's One Piece like Bleach is a poor man's Yu Yu Hakusho.


No it just isn't.

If anything, Fairy Tail is more similar to Naruto than it is OP.
They get commissioned to do jobs and such. Then shit happens when bad guys and rival guilds/villages come to make trouble.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> One piece isn?t as fun to read as fairy tail is fun to read. After long time ago when i did read one piece i was  disappointed how much potential one piece had but it never did go that way.



Wait....what ? 

Did you even read the last 60 chapters ? Slavery, world nobles, the pirate kings first mate, Kizaru, Supernovas, Impel Down, Revealing Jimbei after 7 years of waiting , Marine HQ and war against Whitebeard, THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD ,his 15 commanders and 47 ships full of infamous New World Pirate allies against the three admirals, all VA's, 100 000 elite troops and five Royal Shichibukai.....?

How does this seem to be _less_ full of potential then random stories and rescue arcs with litle to nothing hapening in the background ?


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 15, 2009)

Why are these 2 being compared? It makes no sense. Its like comparing a Aston Martin with a pickup truck. The comparison is unfair to Fairy Tail and downright insulting to One Piece. 

Fail thread.

That being said, in my opinion, Fairy Tail is complete and utter tripe.


----------



## ragnara (Aug 15, 2009)

This isn't even a contest. One Piece wins like always.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Most fight are too long and boring in one piece i like fairy tail short fights. Every time luffy fight its all about the same not only that but it last so long that it becomes boring.



What are you talking about, most OP fights last one or two chapters, exactly like in FT

Luffy's fights against the arc boss tend to be longer, but how many chapters did Natsu vs Gazille or Luxus vs Natsu and Gazille last


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

One Piece is better than Fairy Tail. You might prefer one to another but OP is written in a superior way. 

That being said, Fairy Tail and One Piece are only similar at surface level. They have similar design and the lead character has a similar personality to One Piece. Other than that they are quite different. Different goals, different way of living, different types of villains with different ambitions.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 15, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Wait....what ?
> 
> Did you even read the last 60 chapters ? Slavery, world nobles, the pirate kings first mate, Kizaru, Supernovas, Impel Down, Revealing Jimbei after 7 years of waiting , Marine HQ and war against Whitebeard, THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD ,his 15 commanders and 47 ships full of infamous New World Pirate allies against the three admirals, all VA's, 100 000 elite troops and five Royal Shichibukai.....?
> 
> How does this seem to be _less_ full of potential then random stories and rescue arcs with litle to nothing hapening in the background ?



Last 60 chapter would be lot better if it was zoro that hit those idiots not luffy. Yeah this whitebeard thing is awsome but luffy is coming... Also zoro as a sword man was but again down to fodder lvl. Milhawk is strongest and yet he was beaten by 4 captain in whitebeard division it would have been lot better if it was whitebeard.


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2009)

Who the fuck cares, I think they're both great, I prefer One piece though. 


Geez just enjoy both of them and make a thread like this in the right section which is called OUTSKIRTS BATTLEDOME.


----------



## SogeQueen (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Last 60 chapter would be lot better if it was zoro that hit those idiots not luffy. Yeah this whitebeard thing is awsome but luffy is coming... Also zoro as a sword man was but again down to fodder lvl. Milhawk is strongest and yet he was beaten by 4 captain in whitebeard division it would have been lot better if it was whitebeard.


Yeah, it would make so much sense if Zoro broke into Impel Down instead to try and save a guy he has no connection to  

Mihawk wasn't beaten, one of his attacks was blocked. Oda was showcasing Jozu's power, what better way than to have him block a slash from the worlds strongest swordsman.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wait... Someone actually thinks FT > OP?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 15, 2009)

Stop feeding Jugger, he just trolling.


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 15, 2009)

Fairy Tail?
The only thing keeping that going is Lucy's bewbz


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 15, 2009)

Freija said:


> Who the fuck cares, I think they're both great, I prefer One piece though.
> 
> 
> Geez just enjoy both of them and make a thread like this in the right section which is called OUTSKIRTS BATTLEDOME.



This thread does certainly not belong in the OBD


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Last 60 chapter would be lot better if it was zoro that hit those idiots not luffy. Yeah this whitebeard thing is awsome but luffy is coming... Also zoro as a sword man was but again down to fodder lvl. Milhawk is strongest and yet he was beaten by 4 captain in whitebeard division it would have been lot better if it was whitebeard.



SogeQueen said it best .

@ Crocodile : Oh, Nami's are betah


----------



## Jay. (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Jugger how about typing legit english?

I don't even get your points.


----------



## MdB (Aug 15, 2009)

Jugger, stop using Babelfish. It isn't working.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

FT>>All shonen manga series u freakin noobs


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 15, 2009)

Even bleach is better than Fairy Tail


----------



## Sajin (Aug 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Even bleach is better than Fairy Tail



Even Naruto is better than Fairy Tail


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

^, that's right


----------



## Achilles (Aug 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> FT>>All shonen manga series u freakin noobs


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

Unlike one piece, its impossible to care about the characters in Fairy Tail, after all these chapters i dont really give a dam about any of them except maybe for Gazelle. If you grab Luffy and remove his soul, leaving only the outline of his personality to walk around, that's Natsu, its a problem alot of fairy tail characters have, their like walking shells.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2009)

One Piece vs. Fullmetal Alchemist would be a much fairer match.

Both mangas are at their best, most epicest, at the moment.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 15, 2009)

One Piece is so much better. 
There's no competition here, One Piece is better in everything.


----------



## abcd (Aug 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> One Piece vs. Fullmetal Alchemist would be a much fairer match.
> 
> Both mangas are at their best, most epicest, at the moment.



I still can bring myself to start fullmetal alchemist ... i dunno why :/


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 15, 2009)

lol i like em both, but OP is definitly better, it's the best.



Graham Aker said:


> One Piece vs. Fullmetal Alchemist would be a much fairer match.
> 
> Both mangas are at their best, most epicest, at the moment.



I'm watching FMA atm, episode 27, so far it's watchable i guess, nothing special yet.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 15, 2009)

Makaaveli said:


> lol i like em both, but OP is definitly better, it's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching FMA atm, episode 27, so far it's watchable i guess, nothing special yet.



You're watching the wrong one.

Watch FMA Brotherhood. This one is based on the manga. The one you're watching steers away from the manga.


----------



## abcd (Aug 15, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> You're watching the wrong one.
> 
> Watch FMA Brotherhood. This one is based on the manga. The one you're watching steers away from the manga.



So I shud start watching brotherhood not FMA ??? is it like a redo or something ... explainn XD


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 15, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> So I shud start watching brotherhood not FMA ??? is it like a redo or something ... explainn XD



yea it's somewhat of a redo.

The original FMA followed the manga in the beginning (with lots of filler) but once it was clear that the anime would start getting ahead of the manga and would be waiting for chapters monthly they decided to create a different story like halfway through the series.

FMA Brotherhood is going to follow the manga all the way through.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 15, 2009)

Ft is the definition of Meh. 

A good concept, a bad writer.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Aug 15, 2009)

Taken from Arlong Park, by Corsair King:


> rue. One of my favorite parts of the earlier chapters were seeing what sorts of magic themes, and items he'd come up with. We don't see so much of that lately, which is why Magical Internet is total win.
> 
> I wouldn't directly pin Gerard as being the root of all problems, but just one of the results. As Mashima admitted all the way back in volume one, he didn't really know where the story was going as a whole. Based on how it was set up and what was covered in the time span, The Tower of Paradise is almost certainly the farthest point he may have planned out to.
> 
> ...



pretty much sums up FT's faults.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 15, 2009)

The funny thing is that Mashima's was working on 3 separate mangas, FT, Monster Hunter, and some other one (forgot the name), and FT was at its best at the time. As said before, things began to move downhill after the Phantom Lord arc.

With Gerard's introduction, it wasn't necessarily a bad choice, but the clones and lookalikes became an issue, not to mention the cheap ways the heroes won (Erza vs. Ikaruga anyone?). Along with this, he chooses to focus on rehash characters rather than on ones that actually have some appeal (once again, Ikaruga and Mistgun) and leaves the story open-ended. By now, you'd think the main plot would begin and something relating to dragons would take place.

Ultimately, his problems stem from not creating believable scenarios for a character to win. Natsu's role has been the sole reason for his past winnings in the last 2 arcs, and it'll probably be the same with this one.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 15, 2009)

i cant bring myself at all to read One Piece.  i just cant.  i do check out the anime but i skip to the fight scenes.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 16, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> i cant bring myself at all to read One Piece.  i just cant.  i do check out the anime but i skip to the fight scenes.


You should, it's a good read.


----------



## robotnik (Aug 16, 2009)

look at those tits 

honk honk


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 16, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> You should, it's a good read.



i did my best too, im not into the character design or much of the characters.  watching the anime at times is kinda of slow.  so i just skip to the exciting parts.


----------



## Oreole (Aug 17, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> i did my best too, im not into the character design or much of the characters.  watching the anime at times is kinda of slow.  so i just skip to the exciting parts.




Wow. Judging by your avatar, It's easy to see why Fairy Tail fits your taste.  

 Read it, tolerate the designs, I assure you it gets more tolerable. 

Avoid the anime, it sucks donkey balls.

But with all do honesty......there's many manga's with even more unappealing art style. 

There's a  manga world outside awful cardboard, 

androgynous animu art  garbage.

Fairy Tail is merely_ easier_ then One Piece.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 17, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> One Piece vs. Fullmetal Alchemist would be a much fairer match.
> 
> Both mangas are at their best, most epicest, at the moment.



Bwahahahahahahahah OP is good but not that good.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 17, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Bwahahahahahahahah OP is good but not that good.



Well, at least we could have a decent discussion, although I'd go with FMA there. OP just can't be that good


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 17, 2009)

Oreole said:


> Wow. Judging by your avatar, It's easy to see why Fairy Tail fits your taste.
> 
> Read it, tolerate the designs, I assure you it gets more tolerable.
> 
> ...



 my avatar???.........hey ................


well so far the characters didnt get my attention.   i will try and see where it leads though One Piece is very long manga,  that is alot of reading and catching up to do.


besides,  One Piece has big  female tits too.   Nami has been used for fan service alot.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

But _she_ has character . And her pants don't fall down for no reason .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 17, 2009)

As awesome as OP is, it just isnt quite at FMAs lvl overall for me

Although the best parts (Alabasta, Shabondy, Jaya etc) certainly does not stand back for FMAs best


----------



## Oreole (Aug 17, 2009)

> well so far the characters didnt get my attention.   i will try and see where it leads though One Piece is very long manga,  that is alot of reading and catching up to do.



Go ahead, its short read when you get interested but its a long read when you don't really care for the story.



> besides,  One Piece has big  female tits too.  * Nami has been used for fan service alot*



Yep. One Piece does not exploit this to the point where it gets tiring like Fairy Tail. 
Nami? Not really, especially not compared to Lucy. 
The author seems really force  fan-service  a lot into the manga.



The fan-service in Fairy Tail is overdone and gets annoying. 
(Subjective opinion)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

See it this way : Nami has more decency . She has big boobs . Good . But she doesn't get thrown about for nameless characters to get a peak at her panties and openly declare it, nor do other characters just come to her and rip of her belt, making her pants fall off .


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2009)

Considering the only person in one piece that knows the story of the birds and the bee's is Sanji, not really surprised.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a joke coment, I realise, funny if untrue


----------

